# Vitamix needed for green smoothies?



## jenniet (Apr 1, 2004)

I just looked at the price of a Vitamix and







I cannot believe how expensive they are. I have a nice Kitchen Aid blender, do you think I could make a green smoothie in that? My only fear is if I add spinach, the blades are too thick and it won't blend well. Thoughts?


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

A friend lent us her Vitamix four years ago when our DD got hand foot and mouth disease. DD's mouth was filled with awful blisters and she refused to eat. She was already tiny, so I was willing to try anything and emailed our playgroup for help. My friend put EVERYTHING in a laundry basket and set it on her front porch for me to come get. We borrowed it for two weeks and LOVED it! I made everything I could to get DD to eat and to test it out. We found favorite recipes quickly and I kept a copy to try with our blender later. We had a nice blender with a glass jar/pitcher and it shared a base with the food processor. Nothing came out the same. Not one single recipe. We were so sad.

We saved up for months, intending to get a Vitamix from the county fair, which is where several of our friends got theirs for less than retail. I was AT the fair and knew I wanted to head over to that area, but we totally forgot.







A (different) friend called me one day a couple months later and told me the Vitamix Road Show was at Costco. It wasn't a Costco I could get to easily (an hour away), but I kept my eyes open. I came across it at one of the Costco's we frequent and dragged DH back that very same night. The homemade super smooth peanut butter sealed the sale!







It was less at Costco (brand new) than my friends paid at the fair (refurbished), at least back then. I don't know current day prices.

All that said, what I like about our Vitamix is all the OTHER stuff we do with it... NOT smoothies. I make smoothies in it, but I also use our (old, circa 1998) handheld Braun for smoothies. The Braun is quick and makes just a glassful, but can only handle frozen fruit NOT ice. The Vitamix is amazing, but isn't the end-all, be-all in smoothie-making. What made it so much better for me is I actually USE it because it is far easier and faster to clean up compared to our old blender (too many parts on the blender). I make smoothies just for me or DD (if only one of us wants one) in a glass with the handheld Braun and they are just as good. If more than one person wants a smoothie, though, (or we want to make smoothie popsicles,) I use the Vitamix.

If one ONLY wants to make smoothies, I think the Vitamix is a very pricey way to go. If one has a strong interest in whole foods and is interested in getting one long-lasting high-quality machine, then I think the Vitamix is a serious contender.


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

I had a kitchenaid and it would not belnd well at all. I found a good deal on a cuisinart and it belnds GREAT! i ALWAYS blend my greens first with a little water and then the others. I blend everything for about 2 minutes and it's a nice smooth texture.


----------



## jenniet (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a Oster blender and it has made many, many, many green smoothies w/ no problem- kale and spinach.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

I use my Cuisinart blender & it works awesome for green smoothies!


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to make green smoothies in our regular blender - they were okay, but I couldn't add nearly as much greens (or make as big of a batch as I need now) as with my vitamix.

Like others have mentioned, I think Costco sometimes has them at a better price. You may also want to look at the Blendtec - they're usually less expensive and Costco also sometimes sells them at a better price, too.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

FYI...Vita Mix patents expired about a year ago and so now there are a handful of knock-offs being made. I got a great one at our local restaurant supply store for about half what a Vita Mix would have cost. Works the same


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
FYI...Vita Mix patents expired about a year ago and so now there are a handful of knock-offs being made. I got a great one at our local restaurant supply store for about half what a Vita Mix would have cost. Works the same









That is REALLY nice to know. Thanks!!! We have several friends who covet our Vitamix, but haven't purchased due to cost.


----------



## livefood lover (Aug 5, 2009)

You really don't "need" a Vitamix but boy howdy does it make a difference!

I got by for a while with my kitchenaid until it died. I bit the bullet and invested in a Vitamix. Now my kids will drink them 'cause they are smoothe and creamy.

You can sometimes find some deals at http://gotgreensrevolution.com/v-promotions.html

That's where I got mine


----------

